# Amazon sword + .5 tsp aquarium salt/gallon?



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Could it survive? :-/ Can't seem to find this information anywhere....


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

.5tps of salt to a Gallon, right....

Yeah it can, I have a little bit more salt than that in my tank and my 3 swords do great.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome  I have to add a bit of salt for a slightly torn fin, and don't want to hurt my three lovely swords (which have now grown to about 1.5 feet).


----------

